# Here comes Frances .



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Many of you were concerned for me when Charley was coming to florida and I appreciate that.
Now, however it looks like Frances is going to swipe the part of Florida that Charley missed.
Fernandina beach is on Amelia Island,a barrier island north of Jacksonville. If you look at a map.......we're the county on the georgia florida border.
We're getting ready........the newer 2400 sq ft addition is a 125mph rated building....guess we're going to find out.
:hide:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I'm hoping and keeping my fingers crossed things turnout ok for you all in that section thats projected for landfall. I assume you do have a good stock of gen sets on hand....probably be a hot seller even if old Frances doesn't come ashore.

Just think September isn't even started yet so Hurricane season still has quite a while to go yet!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This one looks like it's gonna be a real PISSER!!!

Maybe time to visit the folks in the midwest!!

Dean


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

*here is the latest track picture by NOAA*

Looks bad if it does not turn...............I have some friend in the islands (P.R.) and they say it was pretty darn windy lots of rain but it tracked northward earlier and missed them. Usually the bahama islands are not sufficient enough to do much in slowing the huricanes down and it seems huricanes uses these places for refueling.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

You're right about coming into the prime time for these things Chip....September and early October are the worst. 
Gen sets are pretty scare.....what few we can grab are going to regular customers that we know. So often strangers are back 3-4 days later wanting to return saying "it won't work right....when all that happened is their power came back on..........sigh.......


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Neil, just do what you have to, living on the Atlantic coast and facing Frances is kind of scary.. We live above Tampa and Charlie chased us out and we went into its path.... No fun, so run run run


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Good Luck Neil*

Went through a bad one last year. They're no fun, and I think we're better set up to handle it here. So Good Luck however you decide to handle it!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I have a few friends in Puerto Rico, and a few that live in the Turks Island area and also Hispaniola, and they all came through just fine, although one did manage to loose his lifes investment in property.....a nice large sail boat. I also know quite a few folks in the West Palm area and what really bothers me is they say they are not worried.........duh! I don;t care how many canes you go through its still a thing to be concerned about. They did say that the media is blowing a lot of stuff out of proportions such as folks getting stranded and no more gas etc, but folks have had time to get gas, and gas stations at some point also need to shut down and board up. You can't expect them to stay open up till "0" hour, nor expect the folks running these stations and delivering fuel from distribution centers to stay until the end....same with other places of business. Floridians for the most part know what to do in these times its just the new 500,000 carpetbaggers that settle there every year that needs guiding.............and then you get the ever so stupid vacationer that insists on staying as they have no place else to go as they are on vacation..........

For as many people that are evacuating the traffic seems to be moving pretty darn good from what they said.........unlike traffic in this area. Yesterday there was an accident in the south bound lane of I85 at 3 in the morning, and the entire north bound lane was backed up all the way into MOntgomery, just from each and every rubber necker, which along the way also were the cause of more accidents which occured in the north bound side as well. The neighbor spent 19 hours on the road yesterday just going from Atlanta to Montgomery, which is normally a 3 hour ride tops! Detours setup caused even more problems as no one took into consideration weights and sizes of tractor trailers and some rural bridges etc...so that compounded yet more troubles. I think Florida may get a serious blow but they will come out ok. 

From what I read and was told, manufactuered homes aka mobil homes now have to be be built to specs set forth by the state of Florida to meed wind conditions and at a minimum a manufacturerd home should take a 125 mph wind, which a lot of stick built home won't handle. Still certainly not a place I would elect to ride out a storm in. Especially if your tie downs are still in the wrapper in the storage shed, and you decided to utilize concrete blocks instead as they were prettier to look at


----------

